# Flyball comp 22-23/1/11 Wood Green Animal Shelter



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Anyone going??

Barnies in the starters comp on sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes!!! Toby & I will be in the starters - it's our first one. 

I don't think we're going to do that well as he taken to running either side of the jumps rather than over them now 

Who are you with?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, I'm in Starters on Sunday. Our first one too!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Whoo! :thumbup: Its Barnies second 

Hes with Go Fours Happy Go Lucky i think lol He'll be the retriever barking like a nutter, he loves his flyball 

I'm leaving Bella at home for this one as she just gets bored and frustrated. So just me, dad and barnie going! :thumbup:

Who are you running with?

ETA: Barnie hasn't been to training for ages as dads been working so could be interesting  Although at his frist comp he was the best in his team lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in 1 of the Essex Starters teams, hopefully with my blue/white Border Collie, if she doesn't come in season in the next couple of day!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

We are on Saturday with Cambridgeshire Canine starter team. We've only been to a couple of their training sessions so am not expecting too much tomorrow.

Am really looking forward to it


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> I'm in 1 of the Essex Starters teams, hopefully with my blue/white Border Collie, if she doesn't come in season in the next couple of day!!!


 That would be typical 



Cleo38 said:


> We are on Saturday with Cambridgeshire Canine starter team. We've only been to a couple of their training sessions so am not expecting too much tomorrow.
> 
> Am really looking forward to it


Its so much fun you can tell all the dogs love it lol Not expecting too much from barnies team either, they can be quite fun to watch.

I'll be stood at the side watching  Will listen out for your teams lol


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got back - was fantastic!!!! OMG it was so loud what with all the dogs barking, the whisteles going, people shouting!

We had a brilliant day - really enjoyed it :thumbup:

Good luck for anyone who's going tomorrow


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Just got back - was fantastic!!!! *OMG it was so loud what with all the dogs barking, the whisteles going, people shouting!*We had a brilliant day - really enjoyed it :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for anyone who's going tomorrow


Glad you enjoyed it. It can get very noisy can't it lol I was shocked when I went to Barnies last comp how loud it was lol

How did toby do?


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye's not come in season yet, so fingers crossed I'll be there tomorrow, I won't be happy if I wake up early tomorrow to find she's come in season overnight!!!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Skye's not come in season yet, so fingers crossed I'll be there tomorrow, I won't be happy if I wake up early tomorrow to find she's come in season overnight!!!


Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

I remember someone coming in at work that has burmese mountain dogs, their bitch had got through to crufts and she came into season on the way


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye has qualified for Crufts for agility, so I would rather she came in season now!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Skye has qualified for Crufts for agility, so I would rather she came in season now!


Oo will be watching out for you then too lol  I watch it on the internet! Ah fair enough then, although they never seem to stick to when it would be convenient do they


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. It can get very noisy can't it lol I was shocked when I went to Barnies last comp how loud it was lol
> 
> How did toby do?


LOL, I think I can still hear dogs barling & whistles even now!

For his first time he did ok,. Luckily they had netting up for the starters so he could't run round the jumps - he suddenly taken to doing this. I also had to run a bit of the way up with him (also allowed in the starters!) so he did really well. He didn't drop the ball of slow down. I was so proud of him.

He seemed to love it. He was so excited when we got there & his tail was wagging all day as he got to meet lots of other dogs. He had a sleep in between races & was knackered when he got home - the excitement was too much.



Oenoke said:


> Skye's not come in season yet, so fingers crossed I'll be there tomorrow, I won't be happy if I wake up early tomorrow to find she's come in season overnight!!!


Hopefully she'll be ok & you can have a brilliant day out.

Hope you both have a great day tomorrow - let me know how you get on!! :thumbup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Well Barnie did ok bless him. He really does love it! lol
He did jump out of his lane once cause one of the dogs in his team started to run back down, so he thought he would and see a little jack russel in the other team!  But on the whole it went well. 

At his last comp I didn't go in as I didn't want to distract him but this time I went into the lane and although dad was sending him down I called him back and he ran straight to me and dropped the ball  Was very proud! lol

We left early tho as mum was moaning that she had cooked tea  

Oenoke: Skye is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So glad you had a good day. Wish I could've gone again today - it would've been nice to see Skye & barney run & to meet other PF members.

There were some beautiful dogs there - I met a Black Russian Terrier yesterday, he was huge!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Woohoo, what a great day, Skye was brilliant and our team won the Starters!!!



xhuskyloverx said:


> Oenoke: Skye is gorgeous :001_wub:


Thank you. Did you see Star, her daughter, I did take her in later in the day, but she doesn't do flyball yet, she's 9.5 months old, lilac and white.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> So glad you had a good day. Wish I could've gone again today - it would've been nice to see Skye & barney run & to meet other PF members.
> 
> There were some beautiful dogs there - I met a *Black Russian Terrier *yesterday, he was huge!!


They are lovely dogs! We used to have 1 called boris come in the pet shop every week and was a gorgeous dog! There was a husky pup wandering around today, very cute! I've had my collie fix for another week now! lol



Oenoke said:


> Woohoo, what a great day, Skye was brilliant and our team won the Starters!!!
> 
> Thank you. Did you see Star, her daughter, I did take her in later in the day, but she doesn't do flyball yet, she's 9.5 months old, lilac and white.


Whooo well done! We came 5th  I think 1 of our teams did ok in another division. Well we saw them win 2 but then we left so don't know where they got placed.

No I must have missed you going in with her, seen your piccies tho and she looks just as gorgeous as her mummy!

Can't wait for the next one :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Can't wait for the next one :thumbup:


We're going to Markfield next Saturday.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> We're going to Markfield next Saturday.


Not sure when we will be out again, dad works on a saturday most weeks so its hard to know when we can go. Will probs only be able to go sunday comps. And then when agility starts again I won't be able to go to the flyball cause I have training on sundays.  Hope our field gets sorted soon!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Not sure when we will be out again, dad works on a saturday most weeks so its hard to know when we can go. Will probs only be able to go sunday comps. And then when agility starts again I won't be able to go to the flyball cause I have training on sundays.  Hope our field gets sorted soon!!


I work every other Saturday too and in the summer I'm at agility comps most weekends, so I'll have to fit flyball in when I can too, but Skye sure does seem to love it!


----------

